# Day 4- help!



## MBrown (Jan 21, 2013)

We brought our boy home last Friday (8 weeks old) He is such a cuddler! This is my first puppy, and while I tried to be very prepared, I have some concerns. Not sure if these are normal puppy behaviors or if I am doing something wrong: 

1. He hates his crate. We haven't gotten any sleep since he came home. He cries, barks, bites at the crate. He will calm down for a short period of time, then it starts back up again. We have a large crate with a divider. He has 2 nylabones and blankets in there. We had to move it to the laundry room and have a blanket draped over it. Also have a radio turned on. I give him a treat when he goes in but once he sees the door is shutting, he totally freaks out. I set an alarm to get up and let him out to potty but won't approach the crate unless he is quiet. He has had no accidents in his crate. During the day, when he falls asleep on the floor, I pick him up and rock him for a few the lay him down in the crate, he wakes up and runs out then goes to sleep in the floor.

2. Not sure if it's because he is up all night crying, but he sleeps most of the day. I thought he would be my exercise buddy but when I try to take him out to walk with me, he plops down on the ground and won't get up! (it is pretty cute though) 

3. I know it's early but housebreaking is frustrating! He will poop outside. Come in and poop inside ? Same thing with peeing. 

4. He is quite the biter! More so with me than my husband. I yelp, I walk away, I tell him "don't bite" he keeps going. 

I welcome any thoughts or advice- whether this is normal puppy behavior or what?!?





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

All pretty normal!

Some resources: 
Crating - Crates Games DVD, ASPCA virtual behaviourist, Sophia Yin's website
Mouthing - puppies must go through this to develop bite inhibition. Keep consistent with your method. It will get worse before it gets better, sorry!
Housetraining - I would watch carefully when you come inside and as soon as he squats, push his tail in, pick him up and rush outside. 100% going only outside will help him catch the idea.
Sleeping all day - Puppies sleep a lot! They're growing so fast. 
Walking - pups at 8 weeks can go for about 10 mins of "walk" but really you wanna focus on allowing them to explore and socialize and off-leash play - you won't have much of a walk for some time - and you really shouldn't, structurally these guys should do short and often while they're young (5 mins per month), and no jogging (at least not until 2 y, but even then many of us here wouldn't). I don't do walks with my boy but I get a tonne of exercise with him chasing me and playing "who can get to the ball first" and doing tracking and such.

Good luck!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

He's just a few days old and it's all brand new to him. Don't expect too much, and don't expect to get much sleep for the next couple weeks. Sounds perfectly normal to me.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

It all sounds very normal to me. He's just a baby and he hasn't settled in to his new home yet.

Re the crate--search on here for "crate games". He needs to learn that the crate is his special safe place and not a cage. since he's never been alone before, it would be best if the crate could be in the bedroom with you at night if you can manage that. 

Re sleeping: puppies can sleep up to 22-23 hours a day! When I learned that I was startled, but they play hard and sleep hard. Don't worry about it. If you're taking him out on leash, he's probably confused and doesn't know what to do. There's lot of info on here about leash training a puppy if you search. 

House training: keep up the good work and he'll get the idea. He's very little yet. The best way is for him to not have the chance to make a mistake. Perhaps he needs to go out more frequently. 

Biting: GR puppies are very mouthy and explore the world with their mouths. It sounds as if you are doing it right. You can also leave the room and him alone for a couple minutes when he bites. Search on here for "bite inhibition" lots of discussion on that. 

Everything you've described sounds very normal. Puppies can be very challenging (it's good that they're so cute!). If you haven't read it, download the free version of Dr. Ian Dunbar's book on puppies from DogStarDaily.com. Very helpful. 

Good luck! Welcome to GRF, and be sure to share photos.


----------



## MBrown (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the advice and reassurance! I hate that I dread night time so much now- hoping that each night is a little better 





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwww

nights will get better
I slept on the floor by the crate, with my hand through the bars, for the first couple nights. Then my husband insisted I go up to bed............and he slept on the floor with his hand in the crate the next couple of nights.
It will get better. Really.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

He is very adorable, but very small and young. Sounds like normal puppy behavior. Be patient. He will be big before you know it.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

laprincessa said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> nights will get better
> I slept on the floor by the crate, with my hand through the bars, for the first couple nights. Then my husband insisted I go up to bed............and he slept on the floor with his hand in the crate the next couple of nights.
> It will get better. Really.


 
lol We did the same thing.
Our breeder did us a huge favor by starting crate training while she still had the puppies. I think she had them all nap there together.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome! Your pup is so cute  We got our puppy 2 weeks ago and had a very restless first 4 nights with the crate with him barking and crying. I didn't sleep for days! He loved the crate...just not when left alone in the room without us. However, 2 weeks on now and he has grown to love it alot more and has got so much better when we leave the room and put him to bed. Just give it time and things will get better. Try some of the crate games and leave the door open in the day if you're home and put some treats and toys in there, make it a fun place to go in. Before long you'll find him going in for a nap on his own accord. 

You're doing the right thing with the biting, just keep at it. Our boy is the same, they all are and will be for a good few months to come. Just replace your skin with a toy for him to chew instead


----------



## MBrown (Jan 21, 2013)

I can't believe he hates his crate so much...he is sleeping so cozy in there right now and doesn't even know it! (he played hard and passed out and I put him in the crate) 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Is there any way you could get the breeder to rub his mom down with a towel for you? We did that, put that towel in the crate with Max and when I had to leave him to go to work, I put a t-shirt that I had worn but not laundered in there as well. 

I had read somewhere to do this, can't take credit for the idea!


----------



## Jtpllc (Nov 26, 2012)

Get a kong and fill it up with frozen penut butter and he will stay busy long enough to get comfortable with the cage and then sleep.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Removed by author.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

When he's asleep in the crate like that (adorable! BTW) put a small pile of kibble in there so he finds a treat when he wakes up. Make the crate a place of pleasant surprises.


----------



## Jtpllc (Nov 26, 2012)

Put the crate next to the bed, it will help at night if he crys, spray with a spray bottle of waters and a firm NO.

Any biting, I'd use the spray bottle but at petco they sell a spray if the pup chews its a really nasty taste, if he's chewing your arm spray it on your arm and let them bite you, he will not like the taste and get the hint that chewing your arm = no good then give him a toy that he can chew so he can connect with positive energy. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jtpllc (Nov 26, 2012)

Potty training = No good method of training but simply time will train him.

I've had Van Gogh do the same thing when trying to walk him. The one way 
We got him to walk was; baiting him putting treats out in front of him and walking him...praising him as he walks... But please, please buy a gentle lead now an get him use to the gentle lead... He may not pull at 15lbs but when he's 50lbs he's gonna pull and not be very easy to handle an to curve that behavior and give him a gentle lead when a teen is a lot harder.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MBrown (Jan 21, 2013)

We have made it to day 6 still hates his crate. Climbs out of the exercise pen. Doesn't like kongs. I did find a bone filled with peanut butter ( not sure of the brand name) that he enjoys. 

He sure does love cuddles! Too bad my husband doesn't agree with me quitting my job and becoming a stay at home dog mom 

You are all so helpful! Your advice is great & your reassurance makes all the difference ( it's only day 6 and i'm already exhausted)

It's pouring the rain here and our yard is a swamp! We just came back in from exploring- here's a pic of him falling asleep while getting dried off:









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

MBrown said:


> We have made it to day 6 still hates his crate. Climbs out of the exercise pen. Doesn't like kongs. I did find a bone filled with peanut butter ( not sure of the brand name) that he enjoys.
> 
> He sure does love cuddles! Too bad my husband doesn't agree with me quitting my job and becoming a stay at home dog mom
> 
> ...


He's so cute! You're doing great, just keep it up. Have to REALLY DISAGREE with one piece of advice you've been given--please don't ever spray him while he's in his crate. Imagine how you would feel if you in a cage and someone did that to you. Just ignore him and he'll get the message. And don't ever spray something icky straight into a dog's face--the best way to train a dog is through building trust, and that doesn't do it.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I have to agree with Out West here, please don't spray your puppy in the face with anything. 

Keep putting your pup in the crate anytime it falls asleep. Play crate games, make a safe fun place to be. Sage wasn't hip on the kong at first. I finally took kibble and mixed with a bit of canned, stuffed the Kong and sat down with her and let her lick to her hearts content. I can now just plop it on the floor and she will roll it around, lick it to death. It just took a bit of time. 
Sage hated the x-pen. We tried and tried...finally gave up. But Sage is a good puppy in so far as she has to be where I am so she follows me all over the house, I just need to keep an eye on her if I let her in the bedroom or downstairs with me...well I always keep an eye on her, just an extra one in those places.

You will get there, some are faster to except and others just take longer.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

A good puppy kindergarten class is an excellent place to socialize your puppy, compare notes with other puppy owners who are in the same boat as you, and get the advice of an experienced instructor. I'd totally recommend you seek one out, it's a great way to get your little guy started on the right foot. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jtpllc (Nov 26, 2012)

Outwest, I disagree 100% 

To ignore the dog when you are near by will NOT work... You are 100% incorrect our trainer many years ago suggested to spray the dog with water, it's the same method if your dog is doing something you don't want him to do... HE IS A PUPPY he doesn't know any Better, and your logic of "if your in a crate and someone was to spray you " that logic has so many holes in it I dot even want to begin to tear in to it... 

Fact is I will bet you 100% if he starts to cry, firm NO followed by a spray bottle...

But again I've done this with my golden and he never cried nor had a issue with his gate; to ignore the dog is not easy and he will keep crying...


What harm will it cause If the spray bottle was used?

Nothing, I see no harm 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

I didn't think I would survive our current pup during the early days. Now, at nine months, she is wonderful. Try to survive until about four months or so. House breaking can take much longer then that.

But by four months you (hopefully) will have the pup in puppy school, he will be able to walk longer and you will be sleeping at night. Maddie slept through by the end of ten days. 

It seemed to me that around three plus months things started evening out. Thanks to bitter apple, our furniture was saved. We had her shots so we could take her more places and get her exercise. 

She had a better understanding of her place in the family. By four months we were getting chewed a lot less.


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

Jtpllc said:


> Outwest, I disagree 100%
> 
> I'm editing my post because when I wrote it I had come home from a bad days work (lost a co-worker to a heart attack) and was not in the best of moods.....sorry


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

To each their own?

I personally had a puppy who whined and cried in the crate for the first few nights. I ignored him each time. Each night his whines lasted less and less until he never whined again (unless he needs to pee). I personally would NEVER spray a dog with anything if he was already experiencing fear or anxiety over the situation b/c imo that will only exasperate the situation. As Bear ages if he sees me from the crate he will whine because he would prefer to be out with me. I will look at him and tell him to knock it off, which normally settles the matter. But with a puppy who doesn't understand that you want him to be quiet in this strange, uncomfortable contraption using water to shock him into being quiet can breed distrust and further feed his fear and hatred of the crate. While, a member may feel Outwests' analogy has many holes, i think it provides the gist of what she was trying to convey. 

I wish you the best luck in your endeavors and hope you find the best solution that works well for you that you are the most comfortable with. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

If you spray your dog in the crate you are risking the pup associating the crate as a negative thing. That's the last thing you want. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Honestly, with our first few dogs we never did much to stop the whining/crying in the crate the first few nights, we just ignored it (although it broke our hearts to hear them- and they were always kept in our bedroom so we didn't sleep at all either). With this last little guy, we tired him out really well before bed-time that first night, then when he started crying my husband got down beside the crate and comforted him through the bars. I really thought that would just make it worse, but the little guy quieted down and slept for a few hours, so....? I think you have to play it by ear with every puppy, but you set yourself up for success if you make sure he's tired when you put him in there. Also, try to be really conscious of your emotional state when you put him in his crate. If you are feeling nervous and anticipating his crying and another sleepless night, or if you are feeling 'sorry' for him, he may be picking up on those emotions. He doesn't know the reason your feeling tense/anxious/sad, all he knows is that when you approach his crate, your emotional state is negative. Dogs have survived and evolved as our companions due in large part to their ability to 'read' us and our body language, so you may be supporting his dislike of his crate unintentionally. 

I think the best thing you can do for that particular problem is to just tire him out, make sure he's 'empty', and just matter-of-factly put him in his crate like it's no big deal. Sit at the door (with it open) and just hang out with him until he's calmed down, then shut the door and try to ignore the noise until his bathroom-break time. I personally don't put toys in with them, as I want them to know that it's not time for play, it's time for sleep. But to each their own, right? 

It will get better. Eventually. I mean, he's only been alive for two months at this point- he's growing in leaps and bounds everyday. One day you'll be sitting around and suddenly notice that you haven't cleaned up an accident in recent memory, or been woken up at night in a loooong time. This is the toughest time in your dog's life, in my opinion.


----------



## MBrown (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok new experience- he went to the potty 35 mins ago (#1 & #2). We had to run to the store. He is sitting on my lap in the passenger side and just sleeping away. Then I feel something warm on my leg. He never even woke up- and just peed all over me?! Normal or not?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah...I don't know. BUT my current puppy pee'd in his sleep while laying on the couch. He was about 9 weeks old then. So I wouldn't say 'not normal'. And don't worry, my puppy is totally housebroken now, so this is not an indication of things to come. It'll be fine. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

MBrown said:


> Ok new experience- he went to the potty 35 mins ago (#1 & #2). We had to run to the store. He is sitting on my lap in the passenger side and just sleeping away. Then I feel something warm on my leg. He never even woke up- and just peed all over me?! Normal or not?!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I wouldn't consider it "normal" but not "not normal". During sleep, a puppy will lose rigidty of the muscle controlling his bladder and may without realizing it, wet himself by simply allowing those muscles to relax. If this keeps up, though, I would recommend checking him for a UTI.


----------



## Rentz (Dec 1, 2012)

**

Ohmy!!! Your furbaby is beautiful and you sound just like I did when I got my little Penny! I think I cried for the first month from lack of sleep she got up in the middle of the night, every night...I felt like I wasn't doing anything right. Rest assured, it's all perfectly normal! With the chewing, I would take washcloths and knot them up, get them wet and freeze them. They provided lots of chewing entertainment for my pup! Best wishes for your happy family!


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

Did the exact same thing lol except it was my husband I had to send to bed and took over, this lasted about a week or two. Carly is now 5 months and when we say bedtime she goes Inside her crate and lays down. All of the other things were the same things I was worried about and its all good. I always tell new moms of babies give it 6 weeks and things will look clearer and it will be easier, I now have learnt the same goes for a puppy.  


Edit : odd I quoted about laying next to the crate but it didn't show , anyway we did alot if the above and now we get a sleeping pup from 8-6 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## uknowk3 (Jan 3, 2013)

lol just normal puppy stage it starts gettng better veeeeerrry sooon.
i had my Kaesie for about a month and 1 week now and she nnever bites me or at anything else than what she is suppose to.
knows the command no, sit, down, come, play dead, and wink and KISS!!
goldens are bright and gentle.
Shes been only with me for a month like i have said and she knows when im down she follows me everywhere, even though she is a VERY independant puppy. crate is fine now
my puppy doesnt really seek attention but refuses to do anything out of my sight when i am home. she always comes to my feet or where she can see me in her sleep, meals ETC.
potty training only takes a day and they lick you and cuddles when you are down.
i must say if people were more like dogs it would be wonderful world to live in.
Make sure you set the ranks straight though my Kaesie will only behave on my command....ignoring my GF.


----------



## MBrown (Jan 21, 2013)

We went to the vet today for his second round of shots- I told her about him peeing on me. She tested his urine- and sure enough he had a UTI. Poor thing! also, been really working on the crate the last 2 days. So today I had to put him in there to shampoo the carpets...oh my gosh! He went totally crazy. I sat down on the floor and waited for him to quiet down. Once he got quiet, I gave him a treat. He wouldn't take it, just started the crying back up again. He will hang from the top of the crate by his teeth. Bites at it so much that he is soaked in slobber. The vet recommended switching to a plastic crate. I'm willing to give it a try! I do have to say that he was by far the most well behaved animal @ the vet (mostly because he slept and snored the entire time) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner didn't like the crate when I first brought him home but it was in another room. I put the crate in my bedroom the second night and he never cried again. I think with him being able to see and smell me made him more relaxed. During the day when I was home and wanted to get things done he was put in a pen. He cried a little bit but I put plenty of things in there for him to keep busy. He learned it was a fun place to be and finally adjusted. Biting lasted off and on for several months and he eventually stopped. I did the "no bite", and ignore most of the time. I used bitter apple on items I didn't want him to chew. I can't comment on the spraying him with water while in his cage. I've never used it and have never heard of it. It sounds like he is a normal pup just going through an adjustment to his new home. Good luck and post lots of pictures!


----------



## MBrown (Jan 21, 2013)

10 weeks old today & no potty accidents in 2 days!!! still hates the crate & he bites so much, we think he might be part vampire















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He is so cute! It's funny he doesn't like the crate but chooses to hang out inside the end table--which is very crate-like! Silly dog.


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh my gosh that is one cute pup!


----------



## MBrown (Jan 21, 2013)

Pupdate: we started puppy classes a few weeks ago and doggy daycare a couple days a week. He loves daycare! That place is awesome- they have big dog rooms, small dog rooms, big/small outdoor play areas. They also have webcams so u can watch your dog (I am about 50% less productive at work ) the biting hardly happens anymore! Over a week with no accidents (hope I didn't just jinx it). He is great out in public. I make him sit for people to pet him. He really impresses me with how well he behaves when we are out. he's growing like a weed!!! thanks to each of you for your advice and encouragement

































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

He's getting even cuter... . Love the valentine pic.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

He sure is cute, glad things are getting better...


----------

